
Trump proposes including Chinese visitors in social media checks - TuringNYC
http://www.politico.com/blogs/under-the-radar/2017/02/trump-chinese-visitors-social-media-check-235146
======
TuringNYC
From the article: ..."steps to vet foreigners seeking to enter the U.S.,
including asking for social media passwords. Homeland Security Secretary John
Kelly told a Congressional hearing last week that the administration was
considering asking visitors from some countries to turn over those codes as
part of an attempt to screen out potential terrorists."

OK -- total geek question here as a developer. Doesnt the US have a far better
way to suck social media information than asking for passwords? _Not that I 'm
saying this is a good thing to do_ \-- but it seems it would be be more
efficient to ask for permissions to the profile as most websites and apps do.
Then, at least the password remains secure.

Then, also, I presume the entire profile and all spider-able information can
be sucked and pushed thru some model rather than a border agent perusing
Facebook on your smartphone or doing all this in a cursory fashion.

Again, _I 'm not saying any of this is good or should actually be done_, just,
it seems a very odd way of the US government accomplishing their goals.

